# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Παρακαμψη διακοπτη σε σομπα

## DJman

Καλησπερα,

Εχω μια σομπα αλογονου στην οποια εχει χαλασει ο διακοπτης που ειναι στον πατο της(ωστε αν αναποδογυρίσει να σβηνει)

Μπορω μεχρι να βρω ανταλλακτικο να τον παρακαμψω? (να ενωσω τα 2 καλώδια μαζι με μονωτική ταινια)
Η σομπα δεν μενει εκτος επιβλεψης ποτε και αναβει για κανενα 10 λεπτο μονο καθε φορα.(1-2 φορες την μερα)

----------


## johnnyb

Με καλης ποιοτητας κλεμα ακαυστη 10Α  οχι μονωτικη

----------


## DJman

Δεν μπορω να ενωσω απλα τις υποδοχες? ο διακοπτης ειναι αυτος http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=51527

----------


## johnnyb

Δεν μπορεις να ενωσεις τους δυο θηλυκους ακροδεκτες των καλωδιων . Παρε το ανταλακτικο και αντικατεστησε το.  Η σομπα εχει αρκετη ισχυ για να δοκιμαζεις προχειρες συνδεσεις με μονωτικη ( η οποια ειναι και ευλεκτη)

----------


## DJman

Εγινε.Θα κανω αυτο. ευχαριστω

----------


## DJman

Βρηκα και αντικατεστησα το διακοπτη. Εχω μια απορια ομως. Δεν θυμομουν που εμπαινε το μπλε και που το καφε πανω στο δικοπτη. Εχει καποια μεγαλη σημασια? Η σομπα λειτουργει κανονικα

----------


## FILMAN

Όπως και να τα βάλεις θα δουλέψει. Το πιο σωστό είναι έτσι όπως τα έχεις ήδη. Τα βύσματα είναι σε καλή κατάσταση; Αν μπαίνουν χαλαρά και/ή δεν είναι γυαλιστερά, *σύντομα θα έχεις λιωσίματα.*

----------

DJman (31-01-17)

----------


## DJman

> Όπως και να τα βάλεις θα δουλέψει. Το πιο σωστό είναι έτσι όπως τα έχεις ήδη. Τα βύσματα είναι σε καλή κατάσταση; Αν μπαίνουν χαλαρά και/ή δεν είναι γυαλιστερά, *σύντομα θα έχεις λιωσίματα.*


ωχχχχ, ναι ειναι λιγο χαλαρα αλλα τα έσφιξα με την πενσα. Γυαλιστερα full δεν ειναι , αλλα φαινετε σε καλη κατασταση.

----------


## FILMAN

Τουλάχιστον τα έβγαλες πριν τα σφίξεις ή τα έσφιξες όπως ήταν επάνω στον διακόπτη;

----------


## DJman

Τα έσφιξα πριν τα βαλω αν θυμαμαι καλα.Θα την ανοιξω για να το τσεκαρω ξανα, οτι ειναι σφιχτα.

----------

